# مرسيدس 2014 و حمايه كامله بفلم الحمايه نانو شيلد تغليف كامل السياره



## نانو شيلد (14 يناير 2014)

حمايه كامله بفلم الحمايه نانو شيلد PPF تغليف كامل السياره المرسيدس2014 


من مميزات حماية افلام نانو شيلد الفريده والقوية انها بتقنيه النانو الذكية :

توفر حماية قصوى لواجهة السيارة من العج و والغبار من العواصف الرملية في الطرق السريعة 
و حماية من مخلفات الطيور والحشرات و المحافظه على قيمة سيارتك عن رغبتك في البيع 

والأهم هو أن الفلم غير قابل للخدش والنزع او تغير اللون بسبب وجود مادة معالجه 
للاشعه فوق البنفسجية بتقنيه النانو الذكيه التي نتميز بها بمنتجاتنا من نانو شيلد 




حمايه كامله وهي الافضل والاقوى لحمايه الطلاء على الاطلاق 
مع ضمان بلا حدود وصيانه مجانيه كل 6 شهور علي الفلم 



افلام النانو سيراميك للعزل الحراري من نانو شيلد هي افلام صديقة للبيئة 

"eco-friendly"







وتعني افلام مصنعه من مواد خاصة جدا تعني بصحة الانسان والبيئة ولا تنتج مواد ضاره بالبيئة 
وبقوة عزل مضاعفه لحرارة الشمس تصل الى 99% للاشعه الحمراء
































































تظليل الشبابيك بفلم نانو سيراميك شفاف بقوه عزل تصل الى 99٪ من حراره الشمس نوع Nano 50 

















الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 

خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل











الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل






























​


----------

